# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  تبدیل رقم به حروف(مبلغ به حروف)

## samaneh_h

چه جوری یک مبلغ رو به حروف تبدیل کنیم؟
8564211560 ریال
هشت میلیارد و پانصد و شصت و چهار میلیون و دویست و یازده هزار و پانصد و شصت ریال

----------


## انگوران

ماژول تبدیل عدد به حروف

----------

